# IBH Link S7 ++ mit vielen neuen Funktionen



## IBHsoftec GmbH (12 Dezember 2011)

​
Als kostengünstige Alternative zu herkömmlichen PC-SPS-Verbindungen stellt IBHsoftec den_* IBH Link S7 ++ *_zur Kommunikation zwischen PC und S7-200®, S7-300® oder S7-400® vor. Der _*IBH Link S7 ++ *_ist ein kompakter und robuster Ethernet-Konverter zur Verbindung über einen Switch, einen Hub oder auch direkt zum PC mit einer einfachen Netzwerkkarte. Das verwendete Protokoll ist das übliche Standard-TCP/IP. Alle Vorteile von Ethernet kommen so ohne Probleme dem Anwender zugute, wie z.B. der Aufbau von Fernwartungen über Standard-Router oder VPN-Verbindungen (Virtual Private Network). Ebenso ist eine direkte Anbindung an das Internet möglich.

Mit dem _*IBH Link S7 ++ *_ist der Betrieb am PROFIBUS DP mit bis zu 12 MBit/s oder auch an PPI®, sowie MPI® möglich.​

Dies führt zu einer deutliche Kostenersparnis, denn ein Einsatz von SimaticNet® ist genauso wenig nötig wie die Verwendung eines CP-Kommunikationsprozessors; weder auf PC- noch auf SPS-Seite.

​





Der _*IBH Link S7 ++ *_löst den bekannten _*IBH Link S7*_ und den _*IBH Link S7 CrossOver *_ab, bietet jedoch folgende Vorteile:​


*- NEU:* Konfiguration über Webbrowser
*- NEU:* Windows7 64 Bit Unterstützung
*- NEU:* STEP®7 64 Bit Unterstützung
*- NEU:* PROFIBUS-Diagnose
*- NEU:* Slavediagnose
- *NEU:* Setzen der Slave-Parameter über DPV1
*- NEU: *Projektierung von Antrieben*
- NEU:* Integration ins TIA Portal
- *NEU:* DHCP
*- NEU:* Routing über RFC1006 
*- NEU:* SPS-SPS Kommunikation
-* NEU:* Prozessdatenzugriff mit anderen Steuerungen,  
            Windows und Linux 

- 16 gleichzeitige PC-Verbindungen
- 32 gleichzeitige MPI® / DP-Verbindungen
- Automatische Baudrate-Erkennung
- PG-Buchse
- RJ45-Buchse mit autodetect
- Diagnose LEDs
- Spannungsversorgung direkt aus der 
  MPI® / DP-Schnittstelle
- Anschluss auch an passive Teilnehmer
  über integrierte 24V-Anschlussbuchse




Über den _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ kann die Steuerung via Ethernet, ähnlich eines CP®, programmiert werden. Alle notwendigen Treiber für die SIMATIC® S7, die_* IBHsoftec S7 SoftSPS*_, STEP®7 von Siemens und _*S7 für Windows®*_ sind bereits im Lieferumfang enthalten. Selbstverständlich arbeitet der _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ mit  dem _*IBH OPC Server *_zusammen.
Standard-HMI-Anwendungen können über RFC1006 mit dem _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ kommunizieren.
Neben den Programmierfunktionen sind für HMI-Anwendungen auch Hochsprachenzugriffe über eine mitgelieferte API auf den _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ möglich. Für Windows Betriebssysteme sind Beispiele in den Sprachen Visual Basic® ,Visual C®, C++®, VB.net®, C#®, Delphi®, Java®, Excel® im Lieferumfang enthalten. Auch für Linux sind Beispiele enthalten.
Als weiterer Vorteil anzusehen ist auch die einfache Handhabung des _*IBH Link S7 ++*_. Die komfortable Konfiguration wird direkt in STEP®7 oder _*S7 für Windows®*_ vorgenommen. Die Erkennung, ob der _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ an ein 10 MBit oder 100 MBit-Netzwerk angeschlossen ist, erfolgt automatisch. Die Spannungsversorgung erfolgt direkt aus der MPI® / DPSchnittstelle. Der Anschluss an passive Teilnehmer ist über die integrierte 24V-Anschlussbuchse möglich. 

Der _*IBH Link S7 ++*_ Konverter wird mit der entsprechenden Buchse der SPS und mit dem Hub oder direkt mit dem PC verbunden. Dann wird der Treiber auf dem PC installiert. Mit dem Konfigurationsprogramm weist der Anwender die IP-Adresse zu. Damit ist der gesamte Installationsvorgang schon abgeschlossen.


----------



## peelee (16 Dezember 2011)

Möchte mal wissen welche chinesische Firma die Dinger herstellt die hier  angeboten werden. Gibt es ja mitlerweile von fast jedem zu kaufen und  sehen ja auch alle gleich aus. Technischen spezifikationen sind auch  gleich. Der einzige unterschied scheint wohl der Preis und der Support  zu sein der Angeboten wird. Hier muß ich allerdings IBHSoftec ein Lob  aussprechen. Im gegensatz zu Deltalogic gibt es schon länger Support für  das TIA was ja Deltalogic anscheinend immer noch nicht hinkriegt oder  wartet bis der Eigentliche Entwickler soweit ist. Bei IBH kein Problem.  Als ich das neue TIA als SUS Update bekam mit IBH LINK S7Plus getestet,  geht nicht Mail an IBH, eine Woche später treiber erhalten eingespielt  geht! Das nennt man mal Support. Vielen Dank dafür.
Aber wenn ich die  Steckerchen so sehe da komme ich immer wieder auf den Gedanken das  mittlerweile viele Firmen nur noch Vertireb machen und keine Entwicklung  mehr. Viel mehr scheint es so zu sein das irgeneine Firma was  entwickelt, und dann die Bekanten Firmen das Aufgreifen und Branden  lasen als ihr eigenes. Und das ist mir nicht nur bei den S7 Adaptern so  aufgefallen. Wenn man sich mal Beckhoff und Wago ansieht und da gibt es  auch noch andere die solche Klemen haben, oder Pyrometer von Omron die  gibt es auch noch von anderen sogenannten Herstellern, wobei ich mir  nicht sicher bin ob die wircklich von Omron sind? Auch die Smartcameras  von Balluf und Turck sehen sich sehr ähnlich auch in Ihrer Technischen  Beschreibung. Ist euch das auch schon mal aufgefallen?


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2011)

Willkommen in der realen Welt 
Natürlich arbeiten viele Firmen zusammen.
Der Trend geht zum Vollsortimenter. Also möglichst ein Lieferant für alles.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Matze001 (16 Dezember 2011)

Da kann ich Blockmove nur zustimmen.

Dein Beispiel mit Wago und Beckhoff hinkt ein wenig, da diese beiden das I/O System gemeinsam entwickelt haben, aber dann  unterschiedliche Vertriebswege bestritten haben.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## IBHsoftec GmbH (16 Dezember 2011)

*IBH Link S7++ wird in Hattersheim gefertigt*

_*​*_


peelee schrieb:


> Möchte mal wissen welche chinesische Firma die Dinger herstellt die hier  angeboten werden. Hier muß ich allerdings IBHSoftec ein Lob  aussprechen. Im gegensatz zu Deltalogic gibt es schon länger Support für  das TIA was ja Deltalogic anscheinend immer noch nicht hinkriegt oder  wartet bis der Eigentliche Entwickler soweit ist. Bei IBH kein Problem.  Als ich das neue TIA als SUS Update bekam mit IBH LINK S7Plus getestet,  geht nicht Mail an IBH, eine Woche später treiber erhalten eingespielt  geht! Das nennt man mal Support. Vielen Dank dafür.


Hallo peelee,
die Hardware des _*IBH Link S7++*_ wird von unserem Partner Fa. *Hilscher GmbH* in Hattersheim für uns gefertigt.
Der_*IBHNet*_ Treiber und die Firmware wurde von uns entwickelt und wird von uns gepflegt.
Dies ermöglicht es uns schnell auf Kundenwünsche zu reagieren.
Wir werden Anfang nächsten Jahres einen Nachfolger des _*IBH Link S7 Plus*_ anbieten.
Der _*IBH Link S7++ HS*_ (HS für Hutschiene) wird dann über die gleichen features verfügen wie der _*IBH Link S7++*_


----------

